# Beginner's Science Fiction?



## TheSeagull (Oct 25, 2009)

Any recommendations for science fiction for a person who has read none before? I'm eying up Dune by Frank Herbert and Ender's Game by Orson Scott Card but unfortunately the latter isn't available as an ebook as far as I can see. Any recommendations?


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

Have you looked at In Her Name by Michael Hicks?  He is an author on here.  I do not usually read Scifi but I absolutely loved this book.  (I read the omnibus one)


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I highly recommend Ender's Game even though it isn't available on kindle.

If you want to try out a variety of science fiction for free I would go to the Baen free library. http://www.baen.com/library/

If you like military stories then Hymn Before Battle by John Ringo is good http://www.webscription.net/pc-217-1-a-hymn-before-battle.aspx

If you like coming of age stories then March Upcountry by David Weber and John Ringo http://www.webscription.net/pc-267-1-march-upcountry.aspx

If you like Alternative history then try 1632 by Eric Flint http://www.webscription.net/ps-379-40-1632.aspx

I am a fan of the Miles Vorkosigan novels and one of the short stories is The Mountain of Mourning. Kind of in the middle http://www.webscription.net/pc-622-1-the-mountains-of-mourning.aspx

All of these are free suggestions.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Definitely In Her Name by Michael Hicks!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I was going to recommend Ender's Game as well; my son just read it for school and loved it and he is NOT a SF fan.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd recommend the ebooks by:

Amazon:

1. John Scalzi
2. John Stith
3. Jack McDevitt

From Baen Books*:

4. James H. Schmitz 
5. Lois McMaster Bujold 
6. Gordon Dickson 
7. Elizabeth Moon 
8. Andre Norton (young adult, but I like them still)

*Baen is a good source for reasonably priced ebooks, as well as having many free ones. Go here: http://www.baen.com/author_list.asp?letter=A for the first page of the index of books available.

If in doubt about the order to read series in, look the author up on http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/ , an invaluable resource.

The sad truth is that science fiction isn't very well represented in the ebook world yet. I don't know why, it's very popular in all the bookstores I go to.

Mike


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

pretty much anything by Robert Heinlein is good.  Particular favorites are Have Spacesuit Will Travel and Friday. I suspect those two aren't available on Kindle yet.

Most any of the collaborations between Larry Niven and Jerry Pournelle are good.  I especially recommend The Mote in God's Eye and Footfall and Lucifer's Hammer.

other authors to consider are Fred Saberhagen, Harry Harrison, and A. Bertram Chandler.

as mentioned, webscription is a great source for affordable SF ebooks.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

There is such of wide variety of sub-genres and styles in Sci-Fi that I'm hesitant to suggest anything specific without an idea as to what you like in a novel in general as well as what you might be looking for in Sci-Fi in specific. There are character-driven dramas that happen to take place in the future. There are psychological thrillers that explore how people and society might function (or fail to function) with new technology or alien encounters. There are "space operas" that are not much different from cowboys-and-indians adventures using space ships and lasers instead of horses and six-shooters. There are experimental works pushing the boundaries of writing techniques, and there are simple straight-forward stories.

So, perhaps you might want to give us an idea of the sorts of novels you enjoy in other genres (and why), and perhaps we could help narrow the field a bit.


----------



## TheSeagull (Oct 25, 2009)

Well I've never read a science fiction novel (except for The Man in the High Castle) but I've watched plenty of films - Star Wars, Serenity, I Robot, Back to the Future, Tron - I've loved all of them. March Upcountry looks quite good, I've looked at Baen Free Library before and nothing jumped out but I'll look again.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

TheSeagull said:


> Well I've never read a science fiction novel (except for The Man in the High Castle) but I've watched plenty of films - Star Wars, Serenity, I Robot, Back to the Future, Tron - I've loved all of them. March Upcountry looks quite good, I've looked at Baen Free Library before and nothing jumped out but I'll look again.


If you liked "I Robot", you might want to try the book: I, Robot. If you like Asimov's writing, then move on to his "Foundation" trilogy, one of the significant classics in the genre.

If you liked the "Star Wars" movies (which pretty much fall into the "space opera" category), you could always check out all the books that have been published based on it. You mentioned _Dune_ above, which is thematically _somewhat_ similar to "Star Wars", but to my mind more seriously and artistically so, and is certainly one of the top handful of classics in the field.

PS: It might be worth your while to sample the books by David Brin mentioned in this recent thread.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

If you like thrillers, try Halting State by Charles Stross. It's near future sci-fi with all sorts of interesting personal tech devices and such and it's a cop/spy thriller at the same time ....

For something fun but off-beat, try World War: In the Balance by Harry Turtledove. This is the first book in a series in which aliens invade earth in the middle of WWII.

Another great option is the book 'Blade Runner' was based off of - Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? by Philip K. Dick

Unfortunately, so much great Sci-fi isn't on kindle or was available but it now missing (like most of the books from Tor). I have a brazillion suggestions but many of them are not available on kindle.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

Lois McMaster Bujold's Miles Vorkosigan series.

(you can thank me later )


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I think Miles would be a great place to start


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Iain M. Banks is a good "literary" science fiction author. Good characters, good writing, but he can be dark and difficult at times, which, in my mind, is a definite plus.

I don't agree with every book on this list, nor the order in which they're ranked, but here is a list of the *Top 100 Science Fiction Books*. Not all are available for the Kindle.


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I think Miles would be a great place to start


I am new to this series as well, and I'm a bit pedantic about reading things in order. It's not entirely clear, to me, what the _correct_ order is. Should _Falling Free_ be read first? It's indicated as #1 in the series, but I've also seen _The Warrior's Apprentice_ recommended as the first book to read.

As it stands, _Falling Free_ is the next book I'm reading after I finish _The Pale Blue Eye_. Should I change that?


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Hicks is pretty good


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Geemont said:


> Iain M. Banks is a good "literary" science fiction author. Good characters, good writing, but he can be dark and difficult at times, which, in my mind, is a definite plus.
> ...


I agree: both that he can be a bit difficult at times and that it's usually worth the effort.  Unfortunately, my favorite I've read so far, _Excession_, is not currently available on Kindle (at least not in the US).


----------



## cogaivotchong (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm eying up Dune by Frank Herbert and Ender's Game by Orson Scott Card

_Edited by Leslie: spam in message deleted._


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Basilius said:


> I am new to this series as well, and I'm a bit pedantic about reading things in order. It's not entirely clear, to me, what the _correct_ order is. Should _Falling Free_ be read first? It's indicated as #1 in the series, but I've also seen _The Warrior's Apprentice_ recommended as the first book to read.
> 
> As it stands, _Falling Free_ is the next book I'm reading after I finish _The Pale Blue Eye_. Should I change that?


Honestly, I read Falling Free first and didn't even realize it was in the same "universe" until about the 5th Miles book. Its a good story but pretty much a standalone. If you are really interested in the series I reccomend Warrior's Apprentice, then Cordelia's Honor then Barrayar. The last two are set before Warrior's Apprentice but are more interesting after reading WA first.


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> Honestly, I read Falling Free first and didn't even realize it was in the same "universe" until about the 5th Miles book. Its a good story but pretty much a standalone. If you are really interested in the series I reccomend Warrior's Apprentice, then Cordelia's Honor then Barrayar. The last two are set before Warrior's Apprentice but are more interesting after reading WA first.


Thanks, Chad! That's exactly the information I was looking for.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

In addition to previously mentioned books, I'm throwing Heinlein's _Stranger in a Strange land_ out there. I freaking love that book...


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

David Webers' Honor Harrington series and the series beginning with Mutineer's Moon are good places to start as well. The first in the Honor Harrington series (On Basilisk Station) is in the free library at http://www.baen.com/library/. I also second Elizabeth Moon, she has both fantasy and sci-fi, also available out at www.baen.com some in the free library some not.


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

I'll second jmiked's list (especially Jack McDevitt) and add in Jack Campbell's _Lost Fleet_ series. Here is the first of that series:



And here are a couple of really good Sci-Fi short story collections ($3.99 each) which might give him an idea of which authors he might like:


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

What about _Distant Cousin series by Al Past?_


----------



## SpearsII (Jan 16, 2010)

I can't believe no on has mentioned _The Moon is a Harsh Mistress_ or _Starship troopers_ by Heinlien. Don't think of the movie starship troopers; it is a crime the movie has the same title as the book. I also loved _Dune_ but that is a deeper read then most. Also try Julies Verne _From the Earth to the Moon_. He is the grandfather of Sci-fi, might as well start at the beginning.


----------



## OmnivoreInk (Mar 5, 2009)

I prefer Heinlein's "juvenalia" - books written for a young audience. Start with Space Cadet. Double Star is also a favorite.

The Honor Harrington books by David Weber are great. Well, I love the first five books in the series, after that they are too turgid, IMHO.

Arthur C. Clarke books are cerebral, as are Isaac Asimvo's. I recommend Caves of steel and The Naked Sun - never did care for the Foundation books.

All but one of the Tom Corbett, Space Cadet books are available on the Kindle. 

and for 99 cents you can get "the works of H. Beam Piper," the works of Andre Norton, and the works of EE Doc Smith (not the Lensman series, unfortunately.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I second Heinlien's YA type books as well as early Arthur C Clarke and Asimov's robot novels and short stories as well as the Foundation Series.

I would NOT recommend Dune. . . .yeah, it's science fiction in that it takes place on a planet other than earth with alternate technology. . . but mostly its political, religious, socio-economic commentary. . . .and the later books are. . . .well, I'd say worse.  I liked Dune o.k., but the later novels were just too bogged down in philosophy, etc.  Couldn't find the story.  

I'd also second Jules Verne as well as H G Wells. . . .you'll find the writing style old fashioned. . . .but the books are older. . . .on the plus side, they probably count as classics if you need to read for a school assignment.  

And. . . .Most Definitely check out Mike Hick's "In Her Name".  There are 3 books but you may as well get the omnibus edition 'cause once you're read one you'll want to read the rest. . . . .then move on to "First Contact" and "Legend of the Sword". . . . .


----------



## TheSeagull (Oct 25, 2009)

Oh yes I have read Verne and Wells, forgot about them! But yes I'll have a look at Asimov's Foundation and Robot stories, Heinlein and Clarke thank you for the suggestions! I think I will still read Dune, I was only planning on reading the first one.


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> ...I would NOT recommend Dune. . . .yeah, it's science fiction in that it takes place on a planet other than earth with alternate technology. . . but mostly its political, religious, socio-economic commentary. . . .and the later books are. . . .well, I'd say worse. I liked Dune o.k., but the later novels were just too bogged down in philosophy, etc. Couldn't find the story. ...


I guess I would have to respectfully disagree with that. 

I read "Dune" for the first time back in '65 or '66 as a teenager and absolutely loved it. Reading it again as an adult, I realized that when I read it as a teen that I was captivated by the story and not the politics. I must have read that book 10 times while in High School. It seems to me now that it is a book that can be read on more than one level and an intelligent youngster who isn't interested in the political side of the book will tend to concentrate on the story.

I introduced it to all 4 of my kids as teenagers and my oldest grandson last year. Without an exception they all loved it and went on to read the rest of the series. Grandson is now on "God Emperor of Dune".

Of course, JMO and personal experience. YMMV.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I would NOT recommend Dune. . . .yeah, it's science fiction in that it takes place on a planet other than earth with alternate technology. . . but mostly its political, religious, socio-economic commentary. . . .and the later books are. . . .well, I'd say worse. I liked Dune o.k., but the later novels were just too bogged down in philosophy, etc. Couldn't find the story.


I think the first _Dune_ is excellent; profound and exciting. Arguably, the best science fiction novel of all time, though I won't press the point. It works as a stand alone. The second and third books are worthwhile, but have diminishing returns. I stopped after the fourth book. While I haven't read any of the books written by his son, I haven't heard anything really good about them--Star Trek/Star Wars novels recast in the Dune universe.


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Isaak Asimov is a great start for any sci fi fan. He has some very interesting short stories.



Ann in Arlington said:


> I second Heinlien's YA type books as well as early Arthur C Clarke and Asimov's robot novels and short stories as well as the Foundation Series.
> 
> I would NOT recommend Dune. . . .yeah, it's science fiction in that it takes place on a planet other than earth with alternate technology. . . but mostly its political, religious, socio-economic commentary. . . .and the later books are. . . .well, I'd say worse. I liked Dune o.k., but the later novels were just too bogged down in philosophy, etc. Couldn't find the story.
> 
> ...


A


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

Distant Cousin by Al Past, and the Host by Stephenie Meyer are good light sci-fi.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I would NOT recommend Dune. . . .yeah, it's science fiction in that it takes place on a planet other than earth with alternate technology. . . but mostly its political, religious, socio-economic commentary. . . .and the later books are. . . .well, I'd say worse. I liked Dune o.k., but the later novels were just too bogged down in philosophy, etc. Couldn't find the story.


I think this gets down to what I was asking in my first reply, as Sci-Fi is a very broad category. Some people would prefer to read the "have ray-gun will travel" type of book full of lots of action, and others would prefer to know _why_ such action exists in the first place. It all comes down to what you look for in a book and what floats your particular boat (or space ship).  It's kind of like saying, "Recommend a good mystery book for me." There are cerebral, solve-the-clever-puzzle mysteries; there are dark, psychological thriller mysteries; there are gritty police-blotter mysteries; and so forth. Many who like one such sub-genre may well not care much for another.

Personally, I loved _Dune_. I read one or two of the sequels (I think I found one OK and the other less than satisfying), and stopped there.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Some good recommendations here. I'd add:











It's a collection of three novels by Alexei Panshin. You'd think it was written in the style of Douglas 
Adams, save for the fact that these works came first (by over 10 years).

Panshin won a Best Novel Hugo (SF Writer's of America award) for:











Which I would highly recommend also.

I re-read both of these every few years.

Panshin also wrote a highly acclaimed analysis of the works of Robert A. Heinlein, titled _Heinlein In Dimension._ It's not available in a Kindle edition (in fact, printed copies are difficult to find most of the time), but the text is available for free at Panshin's web site under the Creative Commons License: http://www.enter.net/~torve/critics/Dimension/hdcontents.html . You have to read it on the site or spend the time to copy and paste it into something to make a Kindle book from (heh), but it's highly recommended for readers that care for literary analysis (probably not what a beginner needs, though).

Mike


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

I second the person who mentioned _I, Robot_. I think all of Asimov's short stories about robots are worth reading. In fact, most of his short stories in general are pretty interesting. Sadly, neither _Robot Visions_ nor _Robot Dreams_ seem to be available on Kindle, but those are two pretty good collections. His robot novels don't seem to be available on Kindle, either, alas.

I love Heinlein, but I'm not sure I'd unequivocally recommend his later novels, because (although I love them) they tend to be very didactic and preachy. Try _Stranger in a Strange Land_ (also not available on Kindle, sigh) and see if you like his style. One less preachy one that is available on Kindle is _Glory Road_, though it's really more of a fantasy novel.

I have a deep adoration for the Martian novels of Edgar Rice Burroughs (starting with _A Princess of Mars_), which are dated but fun, and which seem to be available for nothing or next to nothing on Kindle.

I'll second (or third, or fourth) _Dune_. Great stuff, though I must sheepishly admit I've never read the sequels. But it's certainly a classic of the genre.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

I'd go with an earlier suggestion with Caves of Steel. Asimov is a very good gateway to Science Fiction. Much of his writing was made with the intent of keeping things simple, and introducing complicated worlds, systems, and concepts in a very easy to understand and believable way. For example, the Foundation series is based on the collapsed of an empire spanning 25 million worlds. He easily could have buried the reader in different factions, military battles, languages, and history. Instead, he focuses on single characters, and sends them to places even they have not been, so the experience can be new to both the reader and the character. I can't recommend him enough.

Another fantastic, and highly respected, introduction to Science Fiction is The Martian Chronicles by Ray Bradbury. It is a collection of short stories, with most taking place on mars. The Veldt, in particular, is included in many anthologies of best modern short stories.

Dune...I was in awe of the world, but not in awe of his characters and pacing. I finished glad I had read it, but had absolutely no desire to read more in the series. Take from that what you will.

David Dalglish


----------



## Greenkeeper (Mar 16, 2010)

Since Asimov and Orson Scott Card have already been covered (definately worth reading), you could always try out Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy. They fall more into the comedy side of sci-fi but are entertaining reads nonetheless.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy is awesome. Has anyone tried out the new entry in the series, written by Eoin Colfer, called _And Another Thing_...? My fourteen-year-old daughter is enjoying it, but I want slightly more adult feedback before I read it.


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

I'll agree with some of the recommendations here: I liked _I, Robot_ and the _Foundations_ series (by Asimov). Both were fairly easy reads. _I, Robot_ isn't really much like the movie (which I actually liked), it's a series of short stories but it's quite thought-provoking.

I've read a TON of the _Star Wars_ novels (and I only thought the movie was OK, imagine that!), my favorite being the _Thrawn_ series by Timothy Zahn. In fact, I highly recommend anything by Timothy Zahn. If you enjoyed the movies, you may want to start with some books from that universe, since they will be familiar to you. My favorite Timothy Zahn novels were the _Conqueror's_ trilogy; it was a "first contact" story that embodied what I like best about sci-fi.

I also used to like Piers Anthony a lot when I was younger. His _Incarnations of Immortality_ series was quite good.

I'm also a fan of the _Honor Harrington_ books (by David Weber) and the _Lost Fleet_ series (by Jack Campbell), although I wouldn't really classify them as "beginner" sci-fi. They're more "military sci-fi," where they detail starship command and the tactics of space combat.

As for _The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_, that is my favorite book of all-time, although it is humorous and not in the same vein as some of the other recommendations here. I am halfway through _And Another Thing_, and I liked the first couple chapters enough to buy it, but it's gone downhill from there. There are some clever bits that are very much in the vein of Douglas Adams himself, but some of the story meanders a bit. So far, I'd say it's OK but not great.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

David Derrico said:


> _I, Robot_ isn't really much like the movie (which I actually liked), it's a series of short stories but it's quite thought-provoking.


I liked the movie when I saw it in theaters (other than the blatant shoe advertisements). Yet when I did a bit of reading, I discovered many, many people absolutely loathed the movie, with some even labeling it the worst of the year. I couldn't understand why. At the time, I had never once read a book by Asimov. After getting into the Robot Series, as well as Foundation, I started to understand some of the anger. Too many inconsistencies with Asimov's world, too many problems, and worst of all, an elevation of senseless violence and street conflicts which Asimov hated and avoided since he felt violence was never the best solution.

Turns out I, Robot was actually titled something else, and had only a passing mention to the Laws of Robotics. Then the studio bought the rights to the name, shoe-horned in a bit of Asimov references, and called it a day. Needless to say, it wasn't the movie Asimov fans wanted, nor deserved, so the hate followed.

On an interesting side note, Roland Emmerich (the guy who did Independence Day and 2012) will be directing at least two or three movies all based on Foundation.

Yes. The guy who does mindless, shallow destruction-porn will be attempting to recreate one of the grandest, most intelligent space saga. I am not hopeful.

David Dalglish


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh, I understand why a purist or someone who was expecting Asimov's _I, Robot_ would loathe the movie -- it's, as you said, only peripherally related (they do mention the 3 laws and it's about robots, that's about it). BUT, if they named it something else and you just watch the movie on its own merits, I thought it was a pretty good movie.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

casting Will Smith in it didnt help matters either..
I can only imagine the havoc Roland Emmerich can wreak on the the Foundation Series...Im not optimistic



Half-Orc said:


> I liked the movie when I saw it in theaters (other than the blatant shoe advertisements). Yet when I did a bit of reading, I discovered many, many people absolutely loathed the movie, with some even labeling it the worst of the year. I couldn't understand why. At the time, I had never once read a book by Asimov. After getting into the Robot Series, as well as Foundation, I started to understand some of the anger. Too many inconsistencies with Asimov's world, too many problems, and worst of all, an elevation of senseless violence and street conflicts which Asimov hated and avoided since he felt violence was never the best solution.
> 
> Turns out I, Robot was actually titled something else, and had only a passing mention to the Laws of Robotics. Then the studio bought the rights to the name, shoe-horned in a bit of Asimov references, and called it a day. Needless to say, it wasn't the movie Asimov fans wanted, nor deserved, so the hate followed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

David Derrico said:


> I'm also a fan of the _Honor Harrington_ books (by David Weber) and the _Lost Fleet_ series (by Jack Campbell), although I wouldn't really classify them as "beginner" sci-fi. They're more "military sci-fi," where they detail starship command and the tactics of space combat.


You might also like the Helfort's War series by Graham Sharp Paul


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

David Derrico said:


> Oh, I understand why a purist or someone who was expecting Asimov's _I, Robot_ would loathe the movie -- it's, as you said, only peripherally related (they do mention the 3 laws and it's about robots, that's about it). BUT, if they named it something else and you just watch the movie on its own merits, I thought it was a pretty good movie.


I agree. It probably helps that I saw the movie before reading the books. It's definitely the same theme running through both, despite the wildly different storylines.


----------



## blackbelt (May 4, 2010)

Ender's Game is now available as an e-book.  If you want to start someone off on sci-fi, that's the way to go.  There's also humorous stuff like The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy.  Also check out Watchers and Phantoms by Dean Koontz... not strictly sci-fi, but it has a lot of sci-fi overtones.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Here are some lesser known SF books that I personally love:

  

And, of course, Left Hand of Darkness.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

David 'Half-Orc' Dalglish said:


> On an interesting side note, Roland Emmerich (the guy who did Independence Day and 2012) will be directing at least two or three movies all based on Foundation.
> 
> Yes. The guy who does mindless, shallow destruction-porn will be attempting to recreate one of the grandest, most intelligent space saga. I am not hopeful.


Roland Emmerich did make more intelligent SF films early on in his career. _The Noah's Ark Principle_ and even _Moon 44_ are pretty good, compared to the popcorn extravaganzas of _Independence Day_, _The Day After Tomorrow_ or _2012_. He's still not the first director I'd choose for a _Foundation_ film, but if he's a fan of the books, it might actually be decent.

Anyway, back on topic, Asimov's Foundation trilogy or his robot stories or the two Elijah Bailey/Daneel R. Olivaw novels are great introductions to the SF genre. However, they are sixty years old and seriously dated in parts. Hey, they were seriously dated when I read them in the 1980s. Ditto for Heinlein, Edgar Rice Burroughs, Arthur C. Clarke, E.E. Smith, Philip K. Dick, Andre Norton and even _Dune_ to a certain degree. Great books, seriously dated. If "dated" is not a problem, I'd also add recommendations for Alfred Bester (_The Stars My Destination_ and _The Demolished Man_ are the ones to try) and Leigh Brackett (the _Skaith_ trilogy and the Eric John Stark stories). Leigh Brackett co-wrote the screenplay for The Empire Strikes Back BTW.

For newer authors, I'd second the recommendation for Lois McMaster Bujold. You simply cannot go wrong with Miles Vorkosigan. _Ender's Game_ is also a good choice. Other newer authors who write accessible SF are John Scalzi (_Old Man's War_ and the sequels would probably be the best entry point here), Linnea Sinclair (the _Dock Five_ series is great, as are the standalones _Games of Command_ and _Finders Keepers_), Simon R. Green (the _Deathstalker_ series), Sharon Lee and Steve Miller (the Liaden series), James S.A. Corey (_Leviathan Wakes_) as well as the whole Baen output.

Those recommendations tend towards the space opera and intergalactic adventure side of things. If you prefer post-apocalyptic, dystopian, near future SF or Cyberpunk, some other recommendations would be in order.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

I started my SF reading as a 10- or 11- year old with Martin Magnus, Planet Rover. (It's a 1950's book recently re-released on Kindle.)

Others in the mix were Arthur C. Clarke and Asimov. I think Clarke's first Rama book (Rendezvous with Rama) is a good intro to SF, and Asimov's original Foundation trilogy ditto.


----------



## b00kw0rm (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm also pretty new to the science fiction genre. I started with Mark Rayner's novels -- they're a good introduction to science fiction because Rayner weaves a lot of comedy into his work, making the books easier to understand and a bit more enjoyable. I'd recommend "Marvellous Hairy," a book about a man who volunteers to have his DNA altered by a giant, evil corporation and slowly starts turning into a monkey. Pretty cool.


----------



## Maya Cross (May 28, 2012)

You really can't go past Ender's Game as an intro novel. One of my favourites.

And I agree you may need to be more specific about your other reading tastes. Others in some more specific genres I haven't seen mentioned:

Altered Carbon - Richard Morgan. This is a sci-fi action/mystery, which has a bit of a noir feel to it, while also being fast paced and well written. The world building and setting is excellent, but it is quite violent and has at least one reasonably graphic sex scene, which may be a turn off for some (I thought they added to it heh).

Player of Games - Ian M. Banks. Someone mentioned Ian M. Banks before, but I didn't see a specific novel. This is by far my favourite of his. I've read it several times. It's reflective, it's thought provoking and it's extremely well written.

Hope that helps.


----------



## RobertLCollins (Feb 1, 2011)

Some good recommendations here!

Let me suggest short stories at online SF magazines. Short fiction is a good way to sample some of the sub-genres of SF, since there are some magazines devoted to them. They're also a good way to sample an author, especially less-known ones, before you buy their books.

The best place to start looking for magazines is here: http://www.ralan.com/. It's a markets website for writers, but readers ought to know about it too, since it's a great place to start looking for SF/F/H magazines.


----------



## Chris Northern (Jan 20, 2011)

I think Inherit the Stars by James P Hogan is worth a mention here. This is a fun mystery and I loved the puzzle solving elements that last right to the end. Not seeing it available as a kindle.

I'm also a fan of Larry Niven; particularly Gil the ARM (or The Long arm of Gil Hamilton), Protector, and some of the other early stuff.

Doorways in the Sand by Roger Zelazny, an oldie but a goodie. No kindle edition that I can find, *sigh*.

Of what's already been mentioned, Stranger in A Strange Land, absolutely. Ender's Game (but for my money the second book is far and away the best of the series). Rite of Passage is a nice choice and I'd recommend it without hesitation.

SF is a huge field with lots of different flavors: of Iain M Banks, I think Look To Windward is probably the best, with Use of Weapons a close second. 

Is it me, or has SF become kinda narrow and predictable in recent years? I notice I'm suggesting mostly books written long ago...


----------



## charlotteunsworth (Jul 1, 2012)

I've always loved The Sparrow by Mary Doria Russell - really, it's an exploration story that just happens to be set in space. It's extraordinarily beautifully written.


----------



## Ben Nitschke (Jun 1, 2012)

I love Heinlein and definitely recommend his work! But he can be a bit dry at times. I strongly recommend The Forever War by Joe Haldeman.

Not as acclaimed as Starship Troopers, but really awesome in the way it tells a story about an intergalactic war between Earth and an alien species that occurs over only a few battles while the war takes place over a thousand years. The protagonist lives through the whole thing, and every time he comes back to humanity, everything has changed so radically that he feels like an alien among his own people. It's got a strong Vietnam War theme in this way. An important plot device that makes all this happen is that there are no FTL ships in the story. Everything is limited by Special Relativity, so time progresses much faster for the planets than it does the navy ships sending troops off for skirmishes/battles at near light-speeds.

Anyway, it's an awesome SciFi read and has a great human story to boot.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Chris Northern said:


> I think Inherit the Stars by James P Hogan is worth a mention here. This is a fun mystery and I loved the puzzle solving elements that last right to the end. Not seeing it available as a kindle.


Available free (legally) at baen.com
http://www.baenebooks.com/p-584-inherit-the-stars.aspx


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2012)

Ender's game is awesome, a real treat...but I'd also get a foundation with some of the old masters...Asimov etc...


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Octavia Butler and Elizabeth Moon are also excellent choices (I find most of the male "golden age" authors to be dull, frankly).


----------



## charlesatan (May 8, 2012)

For me what's exciting right now is the short fiction format.

I'd recommend writers like Ted Chiang or Ursula K. Le Guin (not her novels though, a bit difficult) or Kij Johnson.

If you want free podcasts, you can always try Escape Pod.


----------



## Steve D Palmer (Jun 28, 2012)

Consider Phlebas, Excession, and Look to Windward by Ian M. Banks are all fantastic but are definitely books for when you have your thinking head on. 

I'm getting really into short stories at the moment too, there are loads on Kindle and SF really suits the form.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Josh Austin said:


> Ender's game is awesome, a real treat...but I'd also get a foundation with some of the old masters...Asimov etc...


Parable of the Sower and Parable of the Talents will both be available as ebooks (Finally!!) on July 24th.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Chad Winters said:


> Available free (legally) at baen.com
> http://www.baenebooks.com/p-584-inherit-the-stars.aspx


Just picked up _Inherit the Stars_. Thanks for the link.


----------



## philstern (Mar 14, 2011)

NogDog said:


> If you liked "I Robot", you might want to try the book: I, Robot. If you like Asimov's writing, then move on to his "Foundation" trilogy, one of the significant classics in the genre.


The Foundation Trilogy is really heavy and probably not good for a first-time science fiction reader. Try Heinlein. Starship Troopers or The Puppet Masters would be good.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

And I would argue that _The Foundation Trilogy_ is an excellent read for a first time SciFi reader. . .assuming we're not talking about a beginning reader who wants sci fi but rather a reader who simply hasn't tried Sci Fi before because they're not sure it's for them. It's got a great story and is well written. . . . very easy to adjust to the world for non-sci-fi affiionados. -- because it's mostly about humanity, just happens to be set in the distant future. Here's the first: 

I like the Daneel Olivaw mysteries by Asimov as well: mysteries that are set in the far future. The first is _The Caves of Steel_. They're sort of genre-jumpers so a good way for a mystery fan to get their feet wet in science fiction.

Another series that is technically sci fi but doesn't read like it is _In Her Name_ by Michael Hicks. There are 2 trilogies. . . .the second written is a prequel to the first, and I believe he's got one book out of a 3rd trilogy that fits between. Here's a link to the first written (but last chronologically): . That's the whole trilogy. . .may as well buy it. . .you can buy the 1st one by itself, but you'll want to read all three.  The description area of the Amazon page tells how the books fit together.


----------



## DavidFWeisman (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm going to add another vote for Lois McMaster Bujold. I love her science fiction (oddly enough her fantasy hasn't managed to grab me). After hearing many people talk about the characters and other things that some non science fiction readers find missing in some science fiction, it makes sense. While the backround of her universe is complicated in spots, you don't have to understand most of it to enjoy any given book. And if any of us thought non science fiction readers were having trouble because it was too complex, rather than because something was missing, we get a sock on the head for being patronizing.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I think Sharon Lee and Steve Miller's Liaden Universe books make very good Sci-Fi intros
http://www.baenebooks.com/p-1265-the-agent-gambit.aspx
http://www.baenebooks.com/p-1188-the-dragon-variation.aspx


----------



## charlesatan (May 8, 2012)

philstern said:


> The Foundation Trilogy is really heavy and probably not good for a first-time science fiction reader. Try Heinlein. Starship Troopers or The Puppet Masters would be good.


I'd disagree. Language is very simple, it's explained in simple terms (almost didactic). In fact, Starship Troopers would probably bore a reader that's not familiar with the genre or Heinlein's agenda. (Haven't read Puppet Masters to comment.)


----------



## Alexandra Sokoloff (Sep 21, 2009)

I'll throw in for Ursula LeGuin, Heinlein's trippy, very 60's Stranger in a Strange Land,  Asimov's brilliant I, Robot, the wacky Martian novels of Edgar Rice Burroughs, the first Dune.  

But the ABSOLUTE CLASSIC for me is Ray Bradbury's Martian Chronicles. Every story is like the most exquisitely cut jewel, and will slice you to the bone.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

charlesatan said:


> I'd disagree. Language is very simple, it's explained in simple terms (almost didactic). In fact, Starship Troopers would probably bore a reader that's not familiar with the genre or Heinlein's agenda. (Haven't read Puppet Masters to comment.)


I have to agree there. I didn't like the Foundation series (didn't even finish it), but it's a good SF series to start with. Heinlein? Blech. If you get through the misogyny, you'll slam into complete and utter boredom. If you must read Starship Troopers, skip it and read Fuzzy Nation by Scalzi instead.


----------



## Anthony Sunderland (Jul 7, 2012)

Depends what you're looking for. It's such a wide genre:

apocalypse, dystopian futures, space opera, aliens, time travel, and loads more.

My favs are personal quests or voyages of self discovery, people in unfamiliar or dangerous settings. Star wars was so popular because Luke had to discover the power within himself. God forbid that we ever had to rely on a wally like that to save us


----------



## Chris Northern (Jan 20, 2011)

Krista D. Ball said:


> Heinlein? Blech. If you get through the misogyny, you'll slam into complete and utter boredom.


I've no interest in arguing the case - life is too short - but for those who chose not to take these pronouncements of faith there is this... http://www.heinleinsociety.org/rah/works/articles/rahrahrah.html ...where Spider Robinson discusses the misogyny charge (amongst other things).

As for boredom, that's subjective and I haven't read him for a good while. I liked some better than others and some not at all. If you were unfortunate enough to see the movie of Starship Troopers, then reading the book is only fair, to see what he really wrote. Other than that, I'd happily recommend Stranger in a Strange Land, which is cult classic for perfectly good reason.


----------



## aljensen (Sep 17, 2012)

I didn't like Dune all that much, but everyone else I know loves it.

I'd say:

Enders Game
Rendezvous With Ranma
The Dispossessed
Neuromancer
A Canticle For Leibowitz
Solaris


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

I wouldn't call Neuromancer beginner SF at all.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

C.S. Lewis "Space Trilogy" is good.


----------



## Pavel Kravchenko (Mar 2, 2012)

I don't think anything beats Philip K Dick, beginner or otherwise. Out of Dick, though, Clans of the Alphane Moon, The Penultimate Truth and Time out of Joint are all good places to start.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

No one has mentioned C.J. Cherryh?

Strange.

I am a huge fan of SF, but won't read any golden age stuff, because a lot of it (not all, but a lot) is sexist and patronising to women. Heinlein, yup. Asimov not so much from the works I've read. But most of it just makes me angry, no matter how awesome the space stuff.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> No one has mentioned C.J. Cherryh?


I thought I did.  If I didn't, it was an oversight. I don't like a lot of her stuff, but I do like a few. The ones I like, I like a lot. And they were the first SF stories I read from the adult pile, so I have a special attachment to them.



> I am a huge fan of SF, but won't read any golden age stuff, because a lot of it (not all, but a lot) is sexist and patronising to women. Heinlein, yup. Asimov not so much from the works I've read. But most of it just makes me angry, no matter how awesome the space stuff.


100% agreed. Sometimes, I've able to read over it. But other times...yeah, not so much. Many women have this reaction to Golden Age SF, so it's not surprising.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Personally, the more I think about it, the less I'd be inclined to suggest sci-fi "golden age" stuff as an entry point for someone new to the genre, simply because both stylistically and content-wise much of it does not hold up extremely well in certain respects. Don't get me wrong: I think a lot of it is still worth reading, but it might put a bigger strain on the "willing suspension of disbelief" if a new reader has to cope with ideas, language, and even science that do not match contemporary trends.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

NogDog said:


> Personally, the more I think about it, the less I'd be inclined to suggest sci-fi "golden age" stuff as an entry point for someone new to the genre,


I agree.

I did love the Left Hand of Darkness, though I don't think it's a Golden Age book. More post-golden?

Agent to the Stars by Scalzi would be a really good book for people to enter the genre, I think. Also the Watch-Wake-Wonder series by Rob Sawyer. Those are good books to enter the genre.


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

I would recommend either Beth Revis' _Across the Universe_ (YA Science Fiction), Aubrie Dionne's _Paradise 21_ (Science Fiction Romance) or Alex J. Cavanaugh's _CassaStar_ (Space Opera). All three are great introductions to science fiction, are fast-paced reads, and are lighter on the technology than some of the older science fiction novels. All are very accessible to those who aren't too certain whether they would like science fiction.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Figured I would resurrect this old thread with the recommendation of Collin Tobin's new novel "Upload"

http://www.amazon.com/Upload-ebook/dp/B00ANQTYD0/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1357080205&sr=8-2&keywords=Collin+Tobin


----------



## gljones (Nov 6, 2012)

How about the "Foundation Trilogy" by Asimov.  It's good classic Scifi at it's best.  Stick with the original set of 3, the others are "OK" but the originals are classics.


----------



## rjspears (Sep 25, 2011)

I didn't see any mention Ray Bradbury.  His short story collections are great.  You could try the Martian Chronicles.

I saw several people mention Asimov's Foundation Trilogy and I would second that vote.  

Phillip K. Dick has some interesting but dense and mind-bending books.  

I would agree with everyone who endorsed Dune.  It is all-time favorite Sci-Fi series.  There are so many layers in that series that it is astounding.

--
R.J. Spears


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

The Hooded Claw said:


> pretty much anything by Robert Heinlein is good. Particular favorites are Have Spacesuit Will Travel and Friday. I suspect those two aren't available on Kindle yet.
> 
> Most any of the collaborations between Larry Niven and Jerry Pournelle are good. I especially recommend The Mote in God's Eye and Footfall and Lucifer's Hammer.
> 
> ...


I just want to point out that Heinlein's pre-1980 work and post-1980 work are dramatically different, and you should probably sample one or two from each era before deciding whether or not you want to keep reading him. I know many people who either love everything of his pre-1980 and don't care for anything later, or who love his later work and don't really like his early stuff.


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

You've gotten some great recommendations so far.

Asimov's short stories are also a great place to start, if you don't feel like tackling The Foundation Trilogy all at once. His robot books are another nice entry point.

Alfred Bester wrote some very good work, and you don't hear him recommended as much as you'd expect.

Arthur C. Clarke is also worth checking out. So is C.M. Kornbluth.

Ursula LeGuin has written some excellent SF novels and short stories. You might start with _The Left Hand of Darkness_ or _The Dispossessed_.

Larry Niven's Man-Kzin Wars books and his collaborations with Jerry Pournell sometimes overshadow other works that deserve notice, like _The Integral Trees_.

I could go on, but I'll refrain...


----------



## Chris Northern (Jan 20, 2011)

I just reread Little Fuzzy (which is actually out of copyright and free proj´Gutenberg) and that may qualify as beginners SF. Nice gentle story that I´m still fond of.

Oh, there are "It was written a Long time ago" issues, like still using tape (I mean physical magnetic tape in a spool for... never mind, go ogle it if you are a) confused and b) interested) and other oddnesses because it was written in a time and place by someone who lived there - I have never seen that as a bad thing in a good story - this 21st century is not, after all, the only culture to have existed and making a little allowance for that in order to enjoy a good story hardly seems much to ask. Maybe it is, though. Maybe. Ironically enough, the women in most Golden Age Sf are independent, self supporting professionals - which was unusual in the time and place those stories were written... gosh, how sexist those SF writers were. *shrugs*


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

One sci-fi author I haven't seen mentioned yet is Harry Harrison, particularly if you want something with a little humor in it. Try The Stainless Steel Rat. Also, I would second C. S. Lewis' space trilogy: Out of the Silent Planet, Perelandra, and That Hideous Strength. Very interesting books. Another old sci-fi classic is David Lindsay's A Voyage to Arcturus. It's a somewhat unusual book, weaves in philosophy throughout the story, but well worth reading.


----------



## Tony Rabig (Oct 11, 2010)

If you're going to try a Heinlein, I'd say the one to start with would be _The Puppet Masters_, which for my money is the best invasion-from-space story anybody ever wrote. But except for Bradbury and a few others, there's not been nearly as much short fiction recommended here as I'd thought there might be.

So, you might want to scrounge up short story collections by the following:
Fredric Brown, Robert Sheckley, C. M. Kornbluth, Henry Kuttner, Theodore Sturgeon, Roger Zelazny, Alfred Bester, Poul Anderson, William Tenn, Frederik Pohl, Fritz Leiber, John Brunner, Robert Silverberg, and of course the already mentioned Bradbury, Asimov, Clarke, Dick, etc., and I'm no doubt omitting quite a few that I shouldn't.

And you could do a lot worse than digging up a copy of _Adventures in Time and Space_, edited by Healy & McComas, or Damon Knight's _A Science Fiction Argosy_, or Anthony Boucher's _A Treasury of Science Fiction_. Novels get the press and the big bucks, but modern sf lived in the short forms for a long, long time and there's still lots of gold in them thar anthologies.


----------



## Chris Northern (Jan 20, 2011)

Christopher Bunn said:


> One sci-fi author I haven't seen mentioned yet is Harry Harrison, particularly if you want something with a little humor in it. Try The Stainless Steel Rat. Also, I would second C. S. Lewis' space trilogy: Out of the Silent Planet, Perelandra, and That Hideous Strength. Very interesting books. Another old sci-fi classic is David Lindsay's A Voyage to Arcturus. It's a somewhat unusual book, weaves in philosophy throughout the story, but well worth reading.


Ohhh, Harrison. Yeah. SSR was cool. And Deathword... they were fun fun fun. Must go read them again, actually, so thanks for the reminder.


----------



## julidrevezzo (Sep 15, 2012)

I'd recommend Julian May.  Anne McCaffrey  and of course if you want harder SF you can't go wrong with LeGuin, Bester, Arthur C. Clarke and Isaac Asimov.


----------



## Nigel Mitchell (Jan 21, 2013)

A lot of these recommendations are space opera, which is good, but can be daunting. When friends who don't typically like sci-fi ask which novel to pick up, I usually recommend "1984" by George Orwell or "Kindred" by Octavia Butler. Those are great sci-fi which are more grounded in the real world, and are more about ideas than hard science.


----------



## MLKatz (Sep 8, 2012)

jmiked said:


> 8. Andre Norton (young adult, but I like them still)


Way back in the day I discovered science fiction at our local Carnegie Library branch through Andre Norton. It was in the children's section because we hadn't invented young adults yet. 

I need to go back and re-read some.


----------



## Chris Northern (Jan 20, 2011)

julidrevezzo said:


> I'd recommend Julian May.  Anne McCaffrey  and of course if you want harder SF you can't go wrong with LeGuin, Bester, Arthur C. Clarke and Isaac Asimov.


We need a like (or even a Love!) button, though I haven´t seen either of these covers and don´t feel very warm about them. Great books, greatly written.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

My edition of _Crystal Singer_, bought way back in the 1980s when the novel first came out, has this exact same cover. And yes, it is a great series.


----------



## 67499 (Feb 4, 2013)

The problem with most modern scifi is that it's more fantasy than science fiction, and when it isn't, it rarely includes the hard science you want to explain how the fabulous elements work. Hal Clement's "Mission of Gravity" in Heavy Planet: The Classic Mesklin Stories makes a terrific start for a new scifi reader. Any of Larry Niven's Ringworld stories, such as Ringworld's Children. But the best introduction is among the oldest (1936) books - Karel Capek's The War With the Newts. Makes you see newts, and yourself, in a very different light.


----------

